# Help .. how do u cancel a PPV?



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I know it's Christmas and hate to bother anyone, but ...
I ordered (via the website) a PPV movie (for the first time) and don't know how to CANCEL it. 

Help


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

NOt sure if you can cancel it online, but you should be able to call and cancel as long as the movie hasn't started yet.


----------



## Bike Effects (Sep 30, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> I know it's Christmas and hate to bother anyone, but ...
> I ordered (via the website) a PPV movie (for the first time) and don't know how to CANCEL it.
> 
> Help


Do you have a DVR? I think that if you delete it from the Now Playing List, you won't be charged if you don't begin the movie. Someone else should verify this, as I am a CRS sufferer.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> I know it's Christmas and hate to bother anyone, but ...
> I ordered (via the website) a PPV movie (for the first time) and don't know how to CANCEL it.
> 
> Help


Time is definitely a factor. Try the remote first by clicking on LIST> Left arrow and SCROLL down to purchases and see if that works.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Bike Effects said:


> Do you have a DVR? I think that if you delete it from the Now Playing List, you won't be charged if you don't begin the movie. Someone else should verify this, as I am a CRS sufferer.


You're correct about the DVR. As long as you haven't started watching it, it appears in the Playlist with a $ next to it. Once you start the movie (you are prompted to pay for it), you cannot cancel it.

- Merg


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks all and happy holidays.
For the first time in my life, I ordered a movie ONLINE, then when I saw the printout confirmation, it didn't say anything about RECORDING it. I was not prepared to watch it at 4:30 PM (or at any of it's "scheduled" times). When you use the "remote", you can watch or buy and "record". I was going to use the remote at first and BUY AND RECORD, then changed my mind and tried the web. That's where I got all confused.

By the way. I did go to my HR20 LIST and upcoming stuff to record and it wasn't there, so I went to that channel and it said (at 4:30 PM) $0.00 cost. So, I just figured it knew I purchased it in advance from the web and just hit RECORD.

Now I'll find out (later) if that worked. I understand how it works with the remote, but I'm still not sure I understand ordering via their website. Is that just a "purchase" or can you "record" it also? Oh well,

Again, happy holidays and thanks for the responses.

P.S. One last thought. If my son watches the movie (after the DVD we're currently watching) and I dont watch the PPV movie, will it be UNAVAILABLE for me at 6 AM tomorrow (if it does record)??

P.P.S. I did try to call DTV, but due to Christmas said only the automated line was available.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> P.P.S. I did try to call DTV, but due to Christmas said only the automated line was available.


Tech support is open.
I promise


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

As I understand it, keep in mind I have never used PPV. If you record it and delete it, it does not get charged. Only if when you hit play does the charge stick. I welcome anyone who knows more to correct me.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

It is my understanding if you order on line, you are billed for it wether it is watched or recorded to be watched later. If you order with your remote and record it, the authorization to charge your account does not happen untill you actually watch it.


----------

